# Happy Gotcha day Babs



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

11 years ago, my husband found her in the middle of a busy city intersection, he stopped opened the door and she jumped right in and lived happily ever after..........

She is now 15 and still going strong, I only hope next year I will be writing this again.


Love my Babboo


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

awwww, happy gotcha day! glad your husband rescued her.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! That's pretty awesome! What a lucky pooch. She sure got in the right car!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day!!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Happy Gotcha day! Hope Babs has more years with you


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I don't even remember the exact date that we brought Matley home. I know it was sometime near the end of October but thats it. I should figure that out.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

NutroGeoff said:


> I don't even remember the exact date that we brought Matley home. I know it was sometime near the end of October but thats it. I should figure that out.


I am sure I only remember it because it is the day after Christmas (posted a day late) I only remember Macy's because of the adoption papers. I don't remembered the exact day I got Capone, I know it was at the end of Feb. 2013, it was the same for Max, I just know it was in July 2009, unfortunately I remember the exact day I lost him.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Haha. Well I guess I could just pick a day and use that one. Haha.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Rvent said:


> unfortunately I remember the exact day I lost him.


That is me, totally. I'm glad to hear Babs is doing well! Here's to many more years!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

It is hard to believe she is now 17 years old!!!!


----------

